# Where to buy lace rock?



## baisley101 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am setting up my first African Cichlid tank. Where is the best place to buy lace rock. Internet, LFS, or where? Thanks for all your thoughts...


----------



## Lostlilkidd (Jan 27, 2009)

go to local landscaping companies, they tend to be cheaper


----------



## baisley101 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I hate to pay some of the prices I've seen. I'm going to set up a 6ft tank and plan on putting in a lot of rockwork.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yea, Lace Rock at the LFS can get really pricey but as mentioned the local landscapeing supplier will most likely have a HUGE assortment of rocks. Especially with the upcoming season Mine doesn't carry Lace Rock but I have found other rocks I like just as much. Keep an open mind and look around, you might even find something you like better :wink:


----------



## baisley101 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks alot guys. I'm really looking forward to this project.


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to autozone, brought a wire brush, picked up some rocks from my backyard, and brushed the rocks good to get rid of algae growing on it then boiled them. i have had no problems yet.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow lol....never thought of goin to a local landscaping company =D>


----------

